# Naked Snack Sticks



## timstalltaletav (Oct 18, 2014)

Mixed up 5#'s of ground beef with a Cabela's jerky/cure blend this morning.  Let it cure in bulk for 8 hours then pumped it out onto my Bradley racks with the jerky "cannon".  Thankfully 5#'s just fit on the racks I had available.

Rack 1 of 4













20141018_173518.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 18, 2014






Took a technique from Bear's playbook and decided to park the sticks in the fridge overnight to dry a little and firm up a bit.

Using the Yuengling case for an alternative purpose.













20141018_173536.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 18, 2014






Now that it's cooling down a bit outside, the cheese smoking project will be the next endeavor for the day.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 18, 2014)

Caseless snack sticks are tasty! Gonna be some great snacking!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 18, 2014)

Man I am watchin this.   I LOVE snack sticks.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Oct 19, 2014)

Busy day ahead













20141019_071847.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 19, 2014






Had to get creative with the racks on the WSM.  I'm already outgrowing the 18.5













20141019_073023.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 19, 2014






Everything probed up and ready for some TBS













1413718723381537048628.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 19, 2014






All this before I even got a sip of coffee...


----------



## timstalltaletav (Oct 19, 2014)

First batch of sticks just hit 160°.  I was worried they didn't get enough smoke after only being in the cooker for 3 hours.  The taste test proved otherwise.   They are great!













IMG_20141019_100010.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 19, 2014






I hate to say it, but the Slim Jim factory may have to layoff a few people now that I know I can make these...

Onto part 2 of today's smoking:  whole muscle jerky


----------



## thesmokist (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks great man! I love making jerky and summer sausage. Would like to try snack sticks with pepper  jack cheese in the very near future!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Oct 19, 2014)

The final haul...  Everything is off the smoke and rested.  Vac packing as soon as the race is over.













20141019_154401.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 19, 2014






Jerky is still going in the dehydrator.


----------

